# CRC Certification question



## katineko (May 6, 2019)

Hello everyone, 

I hope this is the right place to ask this, but I recently passed my CPC exam last month, and have a question about an additional certification. 

When I was studying for my CPC, my instructor had recommended that I obtain a CRC (Certified Risk Adjustment Coder) certification to go with my CPC because it will eventually get to where it will be the norm to see someone with a CPC and CRC certification together, and that the industry is moving that direction.

I am looking for other opinions on this matter. How necessary is getting the CRC really? About how long after getting my CPC should I plan on obtaining it? Will this raise my chances of finding employment? 

Any information you can provide will be greatly appreciated!

Thank you very much


----------



## Pathos (May 7, 2019)

Your answer all depends on the route you plan on going as a medical coder.

The CRC certification will help you with Risk Adjustment coding, and help you understand the rules and guidelines that go along with that. If you plan on working for a Health Plan, then getting familiar with Risk Adjustment and even getting the CRC would probably be a good idea. Even if you work for a medium-large provider office/health system, having a CRC might not be a bad idea either since understanding how RAF scores, HCC, and other Risk Adjustment related topics work would be a benefit and a bargaining chip for you when you apply or try to promote yourself to the next level. 

If you are interested in the CRC, check and see if your employer is willing to help pay for the certification. If you did well on the CPC, and have already been introduced to Risk Adjustment, then I would question the value of taking the CRC course. The CRC course is directed towards folks who have little or no experience/knowledge of Risk Adjustment at all (and is a bit pricey right how). If you're on your own, give yourself perhaps a year to get really familiar with coding as a certified coder, and then start digging into the CRC material. I found the CRC study guide and the Practice Exams to be really useful (I am currently preparing for the CRC exam). Also, wait for a good bundle exam deal (exam+guide+practice), as AAPC usually promotes these year-round. 

At worst, I do not think getting the CRC would hurt your chances of getting a better job; rather it should help you land a more senior position.


Hope this is helpful!


----------



## katineko (May 8, 2019)

Thank you so much for all the good information. 

As I recently passed my CPC exam and am beginning my job search, I probably should take things one step at a time. But it is good to know what more experienced coders would recommend. I will definitely keep your advice in mind as I move forward : )

Thanks again!


----------

